
EPA Assesses that Neonicotinoids Kill Bees - bootload
http://www.motherjones.com/tom-philpott/2016/01/epa-finds-major-pesticide-toxic-bees
======
orionblastar
Shocking, I read about colony collapse syndrome and I got scared that the bees
were dying and would not pollinate the food anymore. Nobody seemed to know why
the bees were dying in massive numbers. Now we know why.

~~~
nickff
Colony collapse syndrome is not a threat to the food supply, and does not
appear to be on the path to becoming one.[1] It has increased the cost of
pollination, especially for crops which flower early in the year (before
beekeepers have had time to create new hives), but is not an imminent threat.
For the reference of the uninitiated, CCD/CCS has increased overwinter
mortality from ~15% to 20%-30%.

[1]
[http://www.perc.org/sites/default/files/ps50.pdf](http://www.perc.org/sites/default/files/ps50.pdf)

~~~
Qworg
Overall mortality in some states exceeds 60%. There is a threat with multiple
causes - one of these is the use of pesticides on nearby crops. There were
massive reported losses in some states due to neonicitoid laced dust from
automatic planters.

Also, beware politicized science on both ends - you're better off looking at
the raw data.

2014-2015 loss data: [https://beeinformed.org/results/colony-
loss-2014-2015-prelim...](https://beeinformed.org/results/colony-
loss-2014-2015-preliminary-results/)

2013-2014 loss data:
[http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s13592-015-0356-z](http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s13592-015-0356-z)

------
dplgk
How do they pesticides affect the honey we eat?

